# Modern day piracy and crew poll . . . ?



## Diagaro (Aug 23, 2010)

So here it is my long term plan. with the collapse of the American and world economies there is a nitch opening up for the movers and shakers with nothing really holding them back from greatness.
Being from and raised in Seattle i have alwase been close to the water i have alwase been fascinated by pirates and boats I am a pretty ingenious and resourceful person when it comes to making shit work especially when its a mode of transportation.
there has been alot of people unable/unwilling to keep paying for there boats as well as there land expenses so they have been scuddling there boats left and right all over the country (scuddling means towing or motoring/sailing your boat out away from people or authorities and sinking the craft to rid ones self of the financial obligations and in some cases even reaping the insurance from sinking it thus turning a rarely used money pit into a quick and fairly large check) but most times these people are retards and cant even do that right so what happens? the boat comes back! washing up on shore in some waterway or cove and sometimes even damaging others boats and property often costing 1000's of tax payers dollars in removal, storage and disposal (cutting up) there is a modern day name for what i propose its called salvateur a salvateur salvages marine vessels and/or gear from sunken/wrecked/abandoned vessels often a license for this kind of business ir fairly easy and cheap to obtain - or you can just go nomad and then your a "pirate" taking whatever you find to be easy and accessible to use for your own ends. cause after all what would San Francisco county care if 10 dirty street kids dug this vessle out of the beach and sailed it away? >>> Arte de San Pancho: S.F.: Sailboat trucked away from Ocean Beach Jonathan Curiel Monday, January 26, 2009
sailing is not hard to do its just a conglomeration of your 5 senses wind on your face, barometric pressure felt in your inner ear, visualy inspecting the telltales of your jib and the luff of your main sail, feeling the tack line with your hands, its all common sense if you can hop a train chances are you can crew a sailboat. living in dirty cramped spaces eating whatever is not rotten, drinking till you puke and then drinking more, days and days on end with little sleep to get to your destination, living off foodstamps, all these skills you have from a land lubber traveling life are usefull to the life aquatic.
theres some really nice sailboats getting scuttled all over the us and the rest of the world the US is really the only country that sees this as a problem >>> Sailing Vessel Snow Goose
with less and less jobs and more and more people ending up forclosed on and evicted there is a shitload of people looking for alternative housing options and if you walk into any marian and ask if they have "liveaboard slips" available they will most defiantly say "no more liveaboards, were all ready at capacity" but there is nothing illegal about living "off the chain" - boat anchored out of shipping lanes, and away from anything it could drift into and damage. the coastal waterways (excluding ones like the Hudson river and the SF bay) there is not a bunch of hot head water going cops looking for dirty rotten squatters with no titles to the boat they are living on - they dont care!!! as long as your not shooting wildlife or otehr boaters or polluting the water they don't give a shit what you do.
i originaly came east to find thease places >>> Charleston Waterkeeper 
the pacific ocean is too rugged to salve unlicensed and the mariners are not as stupid - 9/10 times they succeed in sinking there boat. eastern mariners are stupider and there is more inland salt waterways for a boat to sit unnoticed for days, weeks and even years - just do a google search for "abandoned boats" or "derelict boats" the results wile only on a few pages are still staggering - AND THESE ARE ONLY THE KNOWN VESSELS!!! there are still 10's of 1000's of undiscovered boats all over not just in the gulf of Mexico and the eastern US seaboard bot all over the caribbean!!!
LOOK AT THIS!!! >>> Derelict boat in Naniamo - DPNow Photo Gallery can you immagine yourself and 8 others crewing this all around the eastern seaboard and the Caribbean in search of salvageable boats? towing the good ones to a secret haven to fix them up or taking all usable gear off the too-far-gone boats and sinking the rest of the hulk?
or say a vessel that cannot be salved in any way nor offer any usable gear or rigging can be used as an offshore aquatic squat like the offshore drill platforms there is some fairly large hulks that can still be used as a home away from the water . . . or something . . . whatever just search through this link. >>> Abandoned Vessel Inventory | NOAA's Ocean Service Office of Response and Restoration

nevermind the ones like the Dutchman if its on the bottom its not worth a duck fart. 
some like the Be??trix can be dove with home made air bags and pumped full to raise them again and then we could determine if they should be fixed or properly re sunk.
think about it . . .
and aside from boats put all your creative skills together: homebrew alcohols, leather working, sewing, art, herbalism, horticulture, WHATEVER!! imagine sailing into some port and we pay our 10$ a day guest moorage for 3 or 4 days and you set up a booth and sell your shit to the locals, we offer our services, fibreglass patching of others boats, in water hull scrubs, mast ascention to re wire deck lighting and or communications arrays or the directional wind teltale. i/we just need a starter vessel and a crew to start this off and the skys the limit - I'm not fucking joking!!!
real deal pirates of the caribbean lets fucking do this shit!!!!!!!!!

Come and crew with me!!!:crew:


----------



## wildboy860 (Aug 23, 2010)

this is gonna be a hot thread. pretty great ideas. hmm.... I may be down.


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 23, 2010)

Almost forgot to mention people that can/are willing to do massive amounts of sewing are definatly encouraged to join this dream as most every salvageable boat will have either no sails or tattered and rotting sails one can make sails out of anything: stacks of bed sheets, tarps, reed or even well tapped tyvec plastic - it doesn't matter what you use as long as it ceatches wind and moves the boat. anything is possible with some ducttape and dental floss - all you crusties know this!!!


----------



## 5ealchris (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you think a plan like this could work around the Great Lakes Area???


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldent want to.
with the great lakes you got too many dangerous variables: extreme winters, coast sharing two countries shores, more regulations, more people with money, no where to run if the law gives chase for less than legal salvaging operations.
there is loads of laws in inland fresh waters in america as well as canada the potential for getting hemmed up by the law is imense but on a small scale it could be done more as a summer thing if one chose to call that sea sized lake home . . .


----------



## SparrowW (Aug 23, 2010)

This sounds awesome! I'm decent at home-healing kind of stuff and got the sewing skills as well as knitting/crocheting and even a little yarn making. I'm an all around handy kind of girl. I'm in!


----------



## 5ealchris (Aug 24, 2010)

That makes since, I would rather do something like this on the ocean, I was just wondering because I live in the great lakes region now.

Anyways, I think it sounds like a pretty solid plan, and would work if you put a lot of effort into it!!! I'd probably be willing to help if I was ever near were you plan on starting this.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 24, 2010)

i am soo down....
later though
i still have land lover stuff to do


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 26, 2010)

BUMP!
Come on people I'm serious!!! Make some noise here for this, let me know its not falling on deaf ears.
Currently on the move to an undisclosed south east location (got some stalkers, not even safe from them here) gonna set thins thing in motion in the next few months, hearing about incoming hurricanes on NPR this morning the Dixie-landers see this as a bad thing I see it as a good thing!!! for the piracy world!
And wayward your more than welcome, i just came across some small pullys that i hope hanging on to can be used for an improvised head sail sewen into the luff could making raising the homemade sail up the forestay easy as hell. this is all un important just goes to show . . . something i lost my train of thought.
whatever


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm damn near an expert tailor. I'm also very handy at herbal remedies and all sorts of odd skills. give me the when and where to meet up and im there in a flash!


----------



## wartomods (Aug 26, 2010)

this would be good if i handt seaphobia.


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 27, 2010)

@Wartomods: hey even some of the greatest pirates were flawed. Shit I'm deathly afraid of sea creatures - I get my revenge for having to touch the nasty things when I crush them under my booted foot on my boat deck though. 
Barnacles, clams, muscles, starfish, sunstars, cucumbers, jellys, crabs, its not the creepy crawly nature its not being able to see what lurks beneath or if they will attach themselves to you and digest your skin on the spot like starfish - when i was a kid i let a starfish attach itself to my hand and it spit out its stomach acids on my hand and yea, bad chemical burn and a star shaped hickey on my palm - cool looking usually ends up nasty and painful.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 4, 2010)

making my way to NOLA now to set things in motion . . . converge . . .


----------



## Rez E Wrecked (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm in. !!!! I can do any work necessary and keep crew morale up with a few sea shanties I'm ready for the water.. Must get out of this desert


----------



## Samuel (Sep 4, 2010)

Where and when? I'm off to travel the world for a while, and to do this when I reach america would be awesome if you're still in need of extra crew. It's gonna be a year or two though, but when I'm finally there I'll be up for it!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 4, 2010)

wartomods said:


> this would be good if i handt seaphobia.


 
we're in the same boat

(haha.. get it.. boat..I'll shut up now)


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 6, 2010)

i was a deckhand on a fishing boat (dragger) for a while and we'd fish right outside of the commercial shipping lanes.
all the time, 2,3,4 am we'd see freighters passing by just a few miles away, often i'd be hallucinating from lack of sleep and daydream elaborate fantasies of going somalian on them doing a hijacking. It really would be quite doable with a fake SOS
diesel is hella expensive and our 80' boat burned like 600 gallons a day towing a net at 5 knots/hr. So get a sailboat.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm going to make some sort of militia and blow every pirate out of the water and feed you to the sharks.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 9, 2010)

You would get wasted hard bro >>>


----------



## distro (Sep 9, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKING WATERWORLD!!! im down..


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 10, 2010)

Hells yea! we can have sovereign pirate atolls - a bunch of floating junk, wind and tidal power generation, reverse osmoses for fresh water production, non monetary trade system, fishers and hardcore horticulturists . A super squat/coop floating out in the international waters!
An international waypoint for aquatic tramps - Leather tramps = walkers. Rubber tramps = driving tramps. What is an aquatic traveler? A PIRATE! - DUH
I'm making my way slowly but surely tward Charleston, SC where I'm gonna set up my camp and start scouring the marinas and hidden water ways for salvageable boats anyone interested in being in the founding line up get your asses down there, I already have my first mate theres still lots or crew positions to be filled.


----------



## SparrowW (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm heading for Louisiana in Feb, but after that maybe I'll come that way and help where I can.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 11, 2010)

Well as foxtailV refrenced the Ashley river this is the first thing i saw on googlemaps > A sizable catamaran a slightly larger sail boat and some possible power boat and what may be a sun beam or other small power boat . . . 
who do they belong to? what shape are they in? all thease questions soon to be answered . . .
nobody beaches that many boats clustered like that, its not legal, its not ethical and its not proper . . . if only there was someone to take and put them to a good use . . . 
It might be me. then again it might not be me . . . time will tell. . .


----------



## freddyfreight (Sep 16, 2010)

This is incredible! this is exactly wat i've been wanting to do for the last two but alas, I'm headin to the west coast to try it. But i've heard it's way easier/ more doable on the east coast. but wat i'm really tryin to say is i am so down if i can get my ass to the west and back east soon enough. please keep me posted.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 19, 2010)

you will get nowere teh salors there are warter borse hmebums 
so fucked up on 4 loko and morphine , . . .


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have years of experience in commercialfishing & on plenty of boats from 36'-165' & come across large free/cheap commercial fishing boats from time to time around teh docks & as moderator of a commercial fishing website. Problem is with these if they all require cash & fuel to get things ship shape. If I come across anything in the future I will post it. Though potentially not suitable for realistic traveling the potential for a floating squat/liveabord could be possible. The trick is to find an abandoned or neglected piece of industrial waterfront where you wont raise eyebrowes for tieing up there. Improvements made to abutting waterfront,pier,dock etc that will make getting on/off the boat safer along with continued work to spruce up the vessel will all keep you under the radar until forced to move or abandon it to osme government agency to foot the bill of removal & hazardous disposal etc.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 21, 2010)

We have arrived!
Operation squat Charleston is now in full effect. Time is ticking away StPers . . .


----------



## Bob (Sep 21, 2010)

my friend shiva has the same basic idea. he wants to get a crew together and get a boat and travel internationally. doing this waterworld style would be fuckin amazing. i'd love to do this, but i'm not really good at shit aha. if you know shiva, talk to him about it. you could put yer ideas together. i plan on hopefully island hoping to trinidad and into south america this coming spring, but after that i'd be down to do whatever i can to get this goin and get on the seas.

in the words of my friend samiam, potheads are polite and pass to the right, but we're fuckin pirates, and we pass to the ARRRR


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 22, 2010)

Sleept in a grave yard under the full misty Charleston moon
Have my flag Diagaro Enthio
hit your "-" key to zoom out so you can see th whole thing as its extremely large and will not display fully on most browsers.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 22, 2010)

Bob said:


> my friend shiva has the same basic idea. he wants to get a crew together and get a boat and travel internationally. doing this waterworld style would be fuckin amazing. i'd love to do this, but i'm not really good at shit aha. if you know shiva, talk to him about it. you could put yer ideas together. i plan on hopefully island hoping to trinidad and into south america this coming spring, but after that i'd be down to do whatever i can to get this goin and get on the seas.
> 
> in the words of my friend samiam, potheads are polite and pass to the right, but we're fuckin pirates, and we pass to the ARRRR



i can definately see siva on a boat... haha 
as for samiam... hes a pirate no matter where he is (andd his shoulder kitty too)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 22, 2010)

So I meant to post this earlier, but here are some resources you should definitely look into!

You should google the following items (on my phone, so I can't give direct links):

-floating neutrinos
-miss rockaway armada
-sailing the seas of serenissima
-the swimming cities of the ocean of blood
-man builds island out of bottles
-blueanarchy.org

This will give you an assload of examples, videos, how 2s, etc! It's a lot of reading but I'm sure it will get you even more stoked on this form to travel.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 22, 2010)

Sweet Matt, Thanx!


----------



## Bob (Sep 22, 2010)

shwillyhaaa said:


> i can definately see siva on a boat... haha
> as for samiam... hes a pirate no matter where he is (andd his shoulder kitty too)



ahaha yeah, i last saw him about a month ago in portland, but he didn't have his cat. i think he said his cats godparents had her for now. not sure.


----------



## spoon (Sep 23, 2010)

Whats the status on this?
I have worked with fiber glass and carbon fiber. I have done basic carpenter work. I can wire/rewire anything. I am familiar with military and civilian navigation/communication gear. I can't spell for shit. I also have no problem starting out pirate style (aka stealing a boat to get this going.)
I am very serious about this. If you are too lets meet up. Even if you aren't ready to head out we should still get together to do some prep.


----------



## spoon (Sep 23, 2010)

Forgot to mention I can cook too. But you better like beer. I use beer with pretty much everything. Beer makes everything, EVERYTHING better.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 23, 2010)

Well comon down!
I'm kickin it with foxtailV at some hipster healthy food store.
Its all good in the hood.


----------



## Eden (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the water and fishing as much as the next guy but I know two things about sailing: jack and shit. Otherwise I could totally see myself doing this for a while.


----------



## Eden (Sep 23, 2010)

EDIT: Double-post I am a huge tool please delete this.


----------



## spoon (Sep 23, 2010)

Spoon sayith, so Spoon shall doith. 
I tried to get another guy on board, mostly because he has a car, but he said no. 
So due to not wanting to get rid of my dog or gun I am going to try to buy a car on the cheap. (or acquire one using an alternative method)
Worst case I get rid of both and take a bus. Either way, should be there in week or two.


----------



## Stope (Sep 25, 2010)

This is exactly what I would want to do. Unfortunately, I am staying with relatives in Oklahoma and I don't have a ride. If anyone is traveling through and wouldn't mind picking up a stupid kid, I would be forever in debt to you.


----------



## spoon (Sep 25, 2010)

where at in Oklahoma? I am heading out from central texas. Oklahoma isn't exactly on the way but its not too far out.


----------



## Stope (Sep 25, 2010)

spoon said:


> where at in Oklahoma? I am heading out from central texas. Oklahoma isn't exactly on the way but its not too far out.


 
Muskogee. Its south east of Tulsa.


----------



## Destroy The Map (Sep 25, 2010)

This is probably the greatest idea I have heard in a long time. I would totally be up for this, but I've only sailed small sailboats and canoes.


----------



## spoon (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah, its only about 400 miles away from where I am. So unless I run into issues I have no problem picking you up. Then its another 1000-1100 miles to charleston. 
If you have a few bucks for gas that would kick ass.


----------



## Stope (Sep 25, 2010)

spoon said:


> yeah, its only about 400 miles away from where I am. So unless I run into issues I have no problem picking you up. Then its another 1000-1100 miles to charleston.
> If you have a few bucks for gas that would kick ass.



I actually have been working for a few months at a grocery store and have a pretty nice amount of cash saved up, which would cover gas for a while.


----------



## spoon (Sep 25, 2010)

I should be leaving in a few days. I'll let you know.
PM me the details, address, etc.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW. . .
Ok so sounds like theres a few people commin now. first thing to be aware of is this: the police see you dirty, spanging, scrounging, dumpster diving, with a crosscountry pack on your back or any other homeless/traveler/crusty activities in center city (with the hotels and shit) in the suburbs over the bridges from the center city - pritty much any where except out in the middle of the woods or the ghetto where you will get killed for wearing gang colors Supposedly they will empty your bag, take your name, pixure, confiscate any lethal/deadly weapon cite you for possession of such, - if you are driving a road vehicle no telling what they will do. all this foxtailV tells me but i am unsure of the severaty of the polive distain for "US" but when im light trampin (collecting materials, water, food,. - whatever I keep moving and just try to blend in.
If im spanging I keep moving and never let buisness owners and employees get wind of my existance 
the time to blow this city up will come but its not now, it is a college town, a charter fishing town, and most of all a tourist town - with out all the tourists commin here this place would look like detroit and cops would be gettin killed left and right
my biggest worry right now is getting a crew boat or three for crew to go back and forth from the island to nabouring islands . . . 
and if the DNR or sherrif evicts us i have a backup island . . .. 
thanks for those links Spoon good eye bro. be careful out there the midwest is hell


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 26, 2010)

this is a note for myself and can be for those that show up
Nuvi 500 Boat Mode Hack
the point is that garmin nuvi car GPS are the best ever and when/if/how i aquire one for the bog boat it needs to be hacked and loaded wit hrelavent charts for sailing

anyone comming if you have one great! if not keep your eye open for open car windows with them on the window/dash this is what they look like garmin nuvi's
tomtom, magellin and other similar GPS's though more expensive are dogshit and not as easly hackable
thanks for reading


----------



## cranberrydavid (Sep 26, 2010)

Another alternative is to download the free NOAA online charts onto a laptop, and then patch any GPS into it. It's more accurate and up-to-date data than any chart plotter, and mostly free.


----------



## Stope (Sep 26, 2010)

Diagaro said:


> this is a note for myself and can be for those that show up
> Nuvi 500 Boat Mode Hack
> the point is that garmin nuvi car GPS are the best ever and when/if/how i aquire one for the bog boat it needs to be hacked and loaded wit hrelavent charts for sailing
> 
> ...


 
I have a Garmin nÃ¼vi 260W that I can bring.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright i still have to wrap up things here in chicago but that should only take a week or two. Then I'm on my via my bike. Anything else i should keep my eyes open for that might be needed?


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yes David, I have the repository for the NOAA charts in my favorites. Have the NC, SC, GA, FL, AL, MS and LA charts all downloaded and the seaclear 2 software to view them (just like widderstands north American rail road map 3) 
And Stope your device is very welcome!
As of now I trust all my people with my life and devices to all who come to this mecca please be trustworthy and trusting.
if shit starts disappearing people will disappear with them and this vision will never grow fins and float.
Oh and by the way those coming beware this island is a bitch in these heavy rains. there is palmetto bugs, roaches, little crabs, banana spiders, fire ants little geckos and froggies. none of these creatures will bother you much as long as your not afraid to find them sharing your bed or food, this is why we sleep atop these 8 foot high cement risers that support the highway pillions what I can the "wet camp" is good for setting up your hammock if you have such or tent and tarp. but foxtailV says that the pillbugs eat the bottom of your tent after time and in January all the green leaves will fall and the whole island will be open for outsiders scrutiny but if we have too many people to colonize the pillions we can find ways to properly camouflage a sizable encampment I the wetcamp, only BIG problem is a storm surge of 6 feet WILL flood out the entire island, but were safer on foxtail island than for say folly island, wich is far far away from food and big commerce and right up against the ocean
tl;dr bring tents, tarps, cooking devices whatever! were roughing it until we can get enough supplies to build a massive platform to keep us off the ground!


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 28, 2010)

@ NeoMaxxAKI kayaks and canoes! outside of Charleston county. I.e., you see a kayak or canoe that you can pirate and paddle down some waterway to us it is much welcome! we just can't pirate any watercraft within this county if shit like that starts coming up missing from peoples personal docks or marina docks were elevating the heat on our future endeavors. Spoon has found that such "human powered craft" don't need to be registered so we can fake the funk if the DNR of the water dogs ask too many questions we can claim we paddled it in from elsewhere legitimately. but its not too likley you'll find such, but if you do. . .


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh and something for us to think about . . . >>> something


----------



## spoon (Sep 29, 2010)

diagaro said:


> if shit starts disappearing people will disappear with them...


 
walk the plank!


----------



## foxtailV (Oct 1, 2010)

hey we got a dingy! ju$t bought it and we are water-born!


----------



## spoon (Oct 2, 2010)

foxtailV said:


> hey we got a dingy! ju$t bought it and we are water-born!



Awesome.

I spent almost all my money on trying to fix a car that isn't going to make it to SC. So, I sold my Glock and bought a Greyhound ticket. I'll be in Charleston around 3:30 on Sunday. Looks like it's going to be about 7-8 miles from the Greyhound station to the island.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll personally come and meet you at the dog pen and show you there.
Its Foxtails island but my show - to put it bluntly. Just woke up on the wrong side of the trax this morning. missed last bus back from nor-char, got drunk, tried to hop junk, squatted birdshit house, woke up pissing on my self, hopped sided junker, sided all morning 1/2 mile down steel, 3 hours gone by with no cig from lost lighter in birdshit house, gas stations no maches, kicked out of Marriott Continental breakfast dining room B-4 I could eat.
On the mutherfucking warpath with the next fucking yuppie that gets in my way - I'll mow him down!

EDIT: just re-read this. its all true, but fucking ridiculous. Goddamn I was out of it earlier!


----------



## spoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Any one else planning on coming down here? We are getting this thing up and running.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 7, 2010)

I plan on being down there next week. hopefully tuesday or wednesday. I'm taking the Greyhound from chicago.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 7, 2010)

er scratch that. wednesday or thursday. i have to wait for my last paycheck. then im on my way.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 9, 2010)

Umm yea we seem to have a little problem with the plan of making rum . . .
On deeper investigation of the basics of producing such gut rot, its not as simple as first thought. My fears are realized as it is certain that a still is required. This means that this endeavor is blacklisted right from the get go, though I am having trouble finding anything on any government or ATF websites I know for certain that production of alcohol via the process of distillation is highly illegal and a guaranteed federal prison sentence; especially in the interest of sales; so the sales aspect of this is as of now halted. However I am going ahead with the production of such as headstrong as can be. So for the purpose of personal consumption by myself and my closest friends "crew, island squatters etc,." we need supplies for such: glass containers, corks (both rubber and genuine cork) polyurethane (clear rubber) tubing, stable temperature producing cooking systems (or a pressure cooker - emailed someone in west Ashley from craigslist for their 15$ pressure cooker), copper and brass fittings, and a metal bucket.
NeomaxxAKI. If you come across any of these things on your trip or before hand we (current and future crew) would be much appreciative.
By the way to mods, site members and guests; I apologize for my slip in posting catch out details I was not thinking.
I know why this rule is in place and I am ashamed by the way I put this community at risk by my oversight and information promiscuity. I am appreciative for the temporary ban and will be more careful in the future.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 10, 2010)

So there are some new developments among the Foxtail island denizens. we have the make on a pair of apparently abandoned "up for grabs" sailboats nearby in my experience boats this nice looking do not easily get left behind like these one are fabled to be but its a lead and we must follow up on every lead.

The double ender looks similar to this one and very obviously has both main and jib sails (in the form of a roller furler)





The Trimaran looks similar to this one



note the narrow amas (outrigger hulls) and being in close proximity to the vaka (main hull) as opposed to the more traditional design that you can see here



(note that this trimaran does not have the roller furler! I hate roller furlers! they are a lazy and destructive system for old fat bumbling retirees that cant haul on halyard. the roller furler keeps the sail out in the weather and in extended storage in htis position accelerates the rotting of the sail)

We have the dinghy which FoxtailV has so graciously copped for and it seems that as long as we have an outboard less than 5 horse power we do not need to register it. On that note spoon has done some research and believes he has a way for us to register our salved boats with out an address (the main drawback of obtaining boats legally) 

My road dog Tomfool whom came here with me from Philly, in a fit of overzealousness short tramped out to Folley beach and there he met with folly. He was apprehended for public intoxication and was released from jail on personal recognizance and told to pay 700+$ or serve 10 days in the pokey. He decided to fly the coop and tramp it west, so we all sent him off with maps and directions and well wishes if not a few bruises from me and him brawling drunkenly the previous night.

This place is really no different from NOLA from what I have heard about the place (NOLA) the police profile you and with a larger than school pack you will eventually get stopped and questioned, threatened and marked for deletion. Wile this is disheartening i would implore you to think about this - is it ever any different? the cops will alwase try to scare and shuffle us in small groups, a large group of trainhoppers, crusties, travelers, hippies, homebums and the like will not be moved my a pair of blue suits - I'm not saying that with greater numbers we walk as a gang when we go out, but there will be times to show our presence and the point of it is to show the public that we exist, we will not leave and were not afraid of a show of force. 3 or less should take off skanks (hobo neckties) and try to blend in as best as possible think of it as being ninja in plain sight!
likewise generally speaking there is no money to be spanged downtown. Last night I got a wild hair up my ass and made 15 bux in 15 minutes just telling club going chix that they had nice asses and telling bad and sexist jokes and spanging for beer - even had one 17 year old girl unload 5 Coors lights on me from her purse. north Charleston has two walmarts that are gold mines. Doing what i call "cutthroat" walk and spange - spange EVERYBODY! but keep moving and try not to stay in one area too long i make circuits, with a small backpack and a "hungry traveler" line, i can make 50 or more on any given night. + there is like 4 other walmart's and decent shopping centers within one bus ride away (at the cost of 1.75 one way or 2.05 with roundtrip transfer)

If all goes well the island should be half way self sustainable - generating our own electricity, producing our own fresh water either via distillation or reverse osmosis, making 6 gallons of rum every week from food stamps and dumpstering all the food we can ever need as well as fueling food not bombs in an unprecedented way and as many as 3 large vessels could be loaded and cast off with able crew flying proper colors by Christmas headed for the sunny keys to put on pirate shows in pirate ports in sleepy Caribbean island towns.

YAR?


----------



## JohnnyNemo (Oct 12, 2010)

This whole idea is genius, BTW.
If/when western civilization collapses...my backup plan for years has been to do the same thing, except in Florida or Cali.
My plan was to find the island near Bimini that magician David Copperfield owns and make _him _disappear.(Just kidding)

Barring that, I was gonna set sail from Cali for Australia.
OZ is the only continent in the world that is NOT going through a recession.
Their unemployment rate is 5.1% and, since a bunch of super-rich tycoons have fled the U.S. and are living in the Cook Islands, their economy could/should stay relatively stable.
There's also close to 1,000,000 feral camels in the Australian Outback and many could happily live on camel milk/cheese for the rest of your days.

It might interest you to know that a group of pirates may or may not have done this before the U.S. was founded, off the coast of Madagascar.

Libertatia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_*Libertatia* (also known as *Libertalia*) is said to have been a libertarian/communalist a colony founded in the late 17th century in Madagascar by pirates under the leadership of Captain James Mission. Whether or not Libertatia actually existed is disputed. It is described in the book __A General History of the Pyrates by Captain Charles Johnson, an otherwise unknown individual who may have been a pseudonym of Daniel Defoe.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Mission#cite_note-fortune-0 Much of the book is a mixture of fact and fiction, and it is possible the account of Libertatia is entirely fabricated.[1]_
_Libertatia is said to have lasted for about 25 years. The precise location is not known, however, most sources say it stretched from the Bay of Antongil to Mananjary, including Ile Sainte Marie and Foulpointe. Thomas Tew, the ProvenÃ§al Misson and an Italian Dominican priest named Caraccioli were involved in founding it_.

_Captain William Kidd is said to have visited in 1697 to undertake repairs to his ship, and to have lost half his crew to Libertalia._

_Yo Ho Hee! A Pirate's Life for Me_

BTW, be VERY careful if you sail around Florida or the Carribean.
I've got a friend in the Coast Guard and she tells me that there A LOT more pirate/drug runner attacks happening.

Caribbean's lush isles are a pirates' paradise - Los Angeles Times
* Caribbean's lush isles are a pirates' paradise *

* Attacks are growing along with the number of luxury yachts in the area. Prosecuting the guilty is a problem.*

_CHATEAUBELAIR, ST. VINCENT AND THE GRENADINES â€” When two men wielding cutlasses and a third brandishing a gun burst onto their yacht at 1:30 in the morning, Allison Botros and the seven others aboard suddenly realized that "Pirates of the Caribbean" is not just a movie._
_*"Give us your money or we will kill you,*" Botros recalled the robbers telling them during the 15-minute ordeal. The mother of three from Cleveland was cruising with Swedish and American friends aboard the 70-foot Sway, which was boarded as it was anchored in this pristine harbor that is shadowed by the La Soufriere volcano and rimmed by swaying palms._


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 12, 2010)

> "The most dangerous man, to any government, is the man who is able to think things out for himself without regard to the prevailing superstitions and taboos.
> 
> Almost inevitably he comes to the conclusion that the government he lives under is dishonest, insane and intolerable, and so, if he is romantic, he tries to change it.
> 
> ...



Beautiful . . . As my former purse seiner captain of the F/V Renaissance said "Its bringin' tears to my eyes!"


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 15, 2010)

Just watching some vids thought I share the best one with anyone interested.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 17, 2010)

Shit! I'm still gung-ho with this home made trimaran concept boat but I'm too much of a noob and lazy to figgure out how to make a schematic with this google scetchup. If someone has some skillz with graphic design that would be great other wise I'm just gonna wing it, I got the plans in my head all I lack is the sailboat specific materials; deck wenches, unweighted keel and a tiller/rudder assembly.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 17, 2010)

Tried to use that google sketchup and it just pissed me the fuck off.
MSpaint FTW! this is the rough draft of what I see in my mind for a home built trimaran made nearly entirely out of materials found in most any city the main and outrigger hulls (vaka and amas) made out of 55 gallon plastic water drums.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting concept. I see some week points. Here's some things to think about.

Your keel/centerboard is much bigger than you need, and not well enough supported unless you are planning on a really beefy internal frame. I'd suggest looking at liftable lee boards on each side of the vaka. They can be made of 3/4 plywood and deep enough to reach as far below the water as the total depth of your hull. This will be much stronger and will give you everything you need as far a weatherliness, with the added advantage that you can pull them up for beaching.

Your rudder is structurally week too. and it's not just the rudder, it's the HUGE torque it puts on your hull. There's a reason why traditional design uses pint'ls and gudgeons both top and bottom. There are several ways to deal with this, depending on how hightech you want to get. The most primitive solution is the steering oar. 

Also, you wouldn't believe the force that comes on the akas as you roll in a seaway. Depending on size, you may want some kind of vertical truss structure, or you may find you're going a different direction than your amas.

You didn't say how you planned to attach and seal the seams. It will a week point. Joints and seams always are. 

It looks like you are thinking about square rig. (BTW the yards need to go forward of the mast.) Although squares can be bombproof downwind (they're jibe-proof), they're not very weatherly and a lot more complex to rig. For simplicity, you might look at lug sails which, with a minimum of lines, can be rigged to be almost a square sail downwind and almost a gaff sail on the wind. 

Good luck!


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 21, 2010)

So Neo and I just recovered from our tramp out to the "potentials" we set out sometime after midnight with new locks, bolt cutters, one liberated oar and a oar made from a 2"X3/4" board with a flattened 2 liter bottle filled with great stuff and wrapped with ducttape - ghetto but worked well. Foxtail seen us off and the tide was wit us all the way to the bottleneck the tidal flow rocketed us along to the river with the boats on it then we fought current dogging through peoples multi million dollar homes private docks the moon setting in a pool of misty blood we finally came in sight of some lights floating above the water - it was the double ender. we pulled along side and I called "ahoy, anybody aboard?" wrapping on the hull its clearly a wood sealed. Nobody answered and we boarded it and inspected the topdeck gear and rigging. wheel and mainsail covered proper for storage with canvass a full solar array and deck BBQ the lock was shitty and I cracked its combo in under a minute. entering the cabin its clear that this boat was/is cared for by a long distance sailor, paraphernalia points to this sailor having been all over the eastern seaboard and Caribbean the bulkhead storage compartments are filled with informational books, entertainment books and shitloads of gizmo's and half necessary gear. We were spooked and left quick i pulled my monocular out and scanned the misty horizon and banks for the triple hulls of the trimaran and spotted it we got back in the dinghy and steered the boat wit the tide to it. Climbing aboard of the trimaran its already clear that this boat represents the other spectrum of boats - the deck is slick with algae and bird shit Neo nearly broke his neck and I slipped and slid around on the surface pulling the boat to the head of the current and let it float beneath it between the portside outrigger hull and main hull and tied it off to the deck. taking the boltcutters to the cabin door I snipped the lock off with minimal effort and we descended into the dark expansive cabin. just as Foxtail and Spoon had told us there was candles everywhere and we light a few up and assessed the surroundings and explored the interior - I'll save the details of this next 24 hours but it was disheartening as it came apparent that this boat is a piece of shit the three hulls are flooded with topdeck leakage from rains we dumped enough trash materials in the river in the dark of night to put us in a state prison for 20 years, getting the boat down to only whats absolutely necessary. the clutter cleared I set about arranging things in there proper places dished and possibly edible foods in the galley area, linens in a linen storage compartment, human hygiene products in a organizational basket in the head, and cleaning products as well we ate and slept. We woke up and continued ridding the boat of dunnage and organizing things that were useful i pulled the sail from a exterior gear box ( there may be more than one sail in the bundle, it was such a huge bundle of canvass it has to be a main and jib!) and we decided to depart. fighting the current under the influence of some really old liquor found on the boat we beat a path up currant and made the bottle neck where the currant got so bad that i had to get out and walk along the treacherous shore in my rubber boots pulling the dinghy along Neo using the oar to keep it off the rocks. we tired I got a migraine from the alcohol and we made it to some place that we could lock the dinghy up and we walked back to the island.
the trimaran needs massive ammounds of work! it can comfortably sleep 4. 6-8 could squease if we share bunks ;-) or we hollow out the head and make that a captains quarters and shit off the side of the boat. the cabin is like a small aquatic dorm we could really squeeze and have people sleeping in the engine room witch could sleep an additional 3 people the trimaran is 40' with a 23' beam (width) and i assume no more than an indended 4 or 5 foot draft - it has potential but i would rather sink the POS.
The doubleender is beautiful but could really only accommodate 3 and that would be squeasing it is ready to sail now, the motor may need some work BUT! BOTH BOATS HAVE THE SAME MOTOR! both Volvo pentas clues aboard the doubleender point to this boat having some kind of engine trouble, but its alot more manageable than that fucking trimaran . . .


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 22, 2010)

good luck best of wishes...i've had this dream for a while....but to have a caravan of boats. it will still be years before i'm at where i wanna be, but i'm sure i'll see ya on the high seas


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 23, 2010)

YARGGG!

PIRATES BOOTY FOUND!!!

LOL! this post gave me "rubber tramp" status

So yea thanx for you input there again cranberrydavid I admire your analytical mind appreciate and insight - however as i said that schematic is just a "rough draft" i just kinda got carried away with the stabilizer keel fin and rudder just for shits and giggles then after i had saved the fairly large images as JPEG's i said fuck it to the want of editing the square rigger gear to the front the front of the mast. lookin unlikely that I'll actualy follow through with this little side project anyways with the new developments of other larger and more worthwile boats but something I would like ot do someday think it could be a fun little home made racing trimaran - provided I can somehow manage to use newer and stronger materials than some construction scraps. 
God wish you could come with us, your seeming engineering/sailing expertise astonishes me!
But I need to learn on my own though - Have fun on your cranberry farm bro!:dablackpearl:


----------



## foxtailV (Oct 23, 2010)

damn bitches got all the booty


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 28, 2010)

Wile we don't NEED a 4th person but you need us.
Were leaving soon, no ETA but we are leaving 3 is lonely 4's a party.
where are you 4th crew mate?

plotting course by seaclear, mileage by google and waypoints in America first foreign stop may be cuba . . .
4th person should really have foodstamps already were racking our brains to figgure out how to bring enough provisions together for ourselves.
This is gonna be epic!


----------



## JoshyWashy (Oct 28, 2010)

is it necessary for the 4th to have a passport?


----------



## spoon (Oct 28, 2010)

no one else has one, so FUCK NO


----------



## JoshyWashy (Oct 28, 2010)

i dont have food stamps unfortunately... i havnt read through all of this, where are you leaving from and heading to? just a general area is fine too. i dont have any skills with motors but im good with wood and hand tools. im also a resourceful person and a strong swimmer.


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm.... maybe you should read through all of it then? think of it like applying for a job application. would you just apply for the job with out knowing what the job entails?


----------



## JoshyWashy (Oct 28, 2010)

i suppose it would be more accurate to say that i havnt read through it since a lot earlier this month and i dont remember all of the details.


----------



## spoon (Oct 28, 2010)

Details = come to Chuck Town, SC rest will come later


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 30, 2010)

The milatary reclaimed Spoon and Neo was nailed for lifting a can of soup.
I hate this city more than ever, I would love to burn it to the ground - Fucking nazis.
I cant sail this boat all on my oddy knocky

So drunk . . . 
Can't give up . . .


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 1, 2010)

Still lookin for more crew members. might need two more instead of one. not sure whats going on with spoon, hopefully he'll be back soon. also it appears that passports ARE quite important so if you dont have one but are interested get the ball rolling asap since it takes a few months for them to process and such. If you have a passport then FUCK get your ass down here! 

Just to restate though, BEWARE OF COPS. trust me theyre assholes. I have to go to court cuz i was busted lifting a can soup. arrested and taken to county and everything. they ARE assholes and they WILL find reasons to fuck with you.


----------



## Trim (Nov 1, 2010)

If there is room, I'll be on my way. I have a car, it can be used/hid or even sold for more supplies. Charlestown correct? Pm me if. Ne of you have a phone number. I have sailed and Raised all sorts of fruit and vegetables and greens in many different types of environments. I am also retired from the airborne rangers and have been traveling for years. There are not too many situations I can't handle.


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 1, 2010)

Holey shit!

little to no moeny . . . 28 foot boat . . . freedom - my heart leaps from my chest in anticipation . . .


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 1, 2010)

FOR SPOON!!!


----------



## Trim (Nov 2, 2010)

Check these out
26 Foot Sailboat with Diesel Inboard
Free sailboat


----------



## Trim (Nov 3, 2010)

View attachment 19583
I have a real good chance of getting the black 26 foot with the diesel inboard. (see my previous post) It is in Tampa, if I get it I will need one or two people to help make the trip to charleston sc, should be a nice ride. The engine needs some work, but she only needs to be cleaned and she is ready to sail. An outboard would be the quickest way to get her motorized, but I'm willing to do it old school if we have to. She needs to be gone by the end of the week, if anyone can get here by then, great, if not I can pick up people up on the way, she shouldn't be to hard to handle solo, it will be my Akita puppy and I and the boat can sleep like 4 or 5 so if there are two or three people, even if someone just needs a ride north from Florida, even if you have never sailed, it is pretty easy the company will be appretiated.:crew: Plus isn't she the most beautiful pirate ready vessel!!!


----------



## Trim (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh yea, passport cards are valid throughout the carribean canada and Mexico, and they are only $60 and can be gotten in a few weeks instead of months. Would work great for touring the gulf and Bahamas.


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 3, 2010)

Trim go to chat, i need ot confer with you on this boat dood, dont wanna sully the thread up with banter . . .


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 4, 2010)

Found unsecured kayak paddles to add to the salvaged one . . . 
Pipe tobacco taste like shit in a cigarette.
Least we wont try to smoke kelp . . .


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't got the kayak tonight goddamnit its too cold!!!
feels like 35 - TWC says high 40's warming up to highs in the mid 50's monday through mid week . . .

Not a scrap of wool 'cept my socks . . .

Can't wait to be in the Caribbean, warm, in good company and free . . .


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 10, 2010)

Fail and fail. Kayaks don't work when they fill with water. Good thing I wore a PFD didn't go swimming but I might have.
Apparently there is limitations to ducttape and kayak hulls are one of them. Ever have that sinking feeling that you maybe fucked up?
I sure did, once far away from anything to realistically get out of the craft I almost sunk entirely, the failing ducttape causing so much drag, and my lower half sitting in cold murky water, dolphins spraying me with there blowholes less than 2 feet away I struggled to return to the nearest dock and unfucked all my identifying gear from the craft and sent it out into the black abyss all on its oddy knocky and walked the walk of shame, wet, cold and defeated back to the island.
No more holey hulls for me!


----------



## cranberrydavid (Nov 10, 2010)

Duct tape = BAD

Splash Zone = GOOD

A-788 Splash Zone Compound


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea it was an on-the-fly waterborne heist.

I derped hard even before I got started its .9 mile to the place from where I got dropped off and I had put My backup dry clothes in a plastic bag and tied it and inventoried my pirate gear - and left the duct tape behind like a big ol' fool!
so when I grabbed the kayak, freaked when I couldn't find the tape - had to walk allllllll the way back to retrieve it.
The mission is declassified and labeled EF - for EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 19, 2010)

Well As I said boats are not a sure thing, all it takes is one moron to sink one.
The good thing is that there are hundreds of other citys with thousands more boats.
I'll not recruit again from a pool of morons that cannot make it in the real world and cannot take directions.
Yall find your own way, Idiots.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey man, at least it went bad before you were 100 miles offshore. 

Anarchy's all fine and good ashore, but offshore you want a captain who knows his shit, a mate who can read the captain's mind, a deckhand who can follow orders, and a boat that you trust to bring you home. 

Honestly, I'm glad to see you posting.


----------



## bob freaky (Nov 19, 2010)

At some marinas I see a lot of nice boats that never move I think mostly rich people own and forget about. I wonder how easy it would be to grind of the vin numbers and re register a boat?


----------



## nivoldoog (Nov 19, 2010)

Well sucks that shit/ship went down. Pirate is what I want to get into in the next couple years. First tho, I am buying land, and "setting up the grid".... I am gonna sell power to the power company. And once this enterprise is off the ground, I shall have residual funding for pirate/salvage/other operations. 

Sounded like you had most everything in order, and sounds like YOU at least knew what you were doing. So I would like to extend my hand *Hand Shake*. Hi my name is Tommy "Sonic Boom". Really refreshing to hear some intelligent ideas and motivation on here again. In the next year or two, I think we could greatly benefit each other.


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuck boats, Theres still alot of this country I have to see that not even the best sailors can sail to, boats can wait, theres alwase a bunch of boats you can acquire - If you hang onto the idea of one particular boat you may miss 10 more that are 100 times better.
Been missing alot of awesome boats sitting on my ass in Charleston.
Think I will see how hard it is to freight to SO Cal, then up the coast . . .


----------



## nivoldoog (Nov 21, 2010)

hit me up when you get to so cal....


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 28, 2010)

if anyone is still interested, the rest of the crew is still ready to sail. i myself am leavin this friday. Contact Spoon or Foxtail for more info.


----------



## foxtailV (Dec 4, 2010)

hello to the world , this last month has been a hundred mph. Its moved from looking for boats to partying on the island, we harvested oysters and had a cook out, welcomed a breath of fresh air with a tramping musician that beat the brakes off the slump we had fallen into. Its been a blast from people coming to visit from travelers to local sailors all getting in on the prize of good camping and friends. We opened the island to all those looking for a good squat, and it has helped some rainbow family with rest and relaxing. Plenty of people have benifited from this place "Foxtail Island " and more and more i find its turning into a enigmatic awakening for people in Babylon. We hosted our place to kayak travelers on there way to Argentina, rubber tramps looken for the next experiance, college kids needing to get out of the city without ever leaving the convience of city life, the island is had the vote of many a traveler as one of the best kept secrets in the states! Flat out , its got potential for anyone. We welcome rainbows that are headed to Ocala to stop and rest there packs and enjoy the multi million dollar therepy. Ive never partied so hard as i have in this place and i know it will continue to be a great place for times 2 come. A jewel in the eye of the man, and smoke up his nose without a tracable fart in the wind.


----------



## EastCoast315 (Feb 28, 2011)

Genius idea, seriously. If anyone is cruising the Caribbean, check out Navassa island. A little guano mine, uninhabited, US soil, with ruins of an old lighthouse that could easily be squatted in.


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 19, 2011)

All empires weaseled from ruthless dictators by weak minded people will leave just as fast those smooth hands.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 21, 2011)

Check out the Sand Blast Islands...full of ship wrecks, abandoned Islands and tribal folks....best sailing by far in the trade winds.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jun 15, 2011)

bad idea. see the richy people who will never give a fuck, are somewhere along the line gonna get sick of lookin at some trashy piece of ship floatin by in the bay with some gresy dirty street kids. i didnt rly read entire post, but from the start sounds bad.. as much as ur idea is good and awesome for fantasies, u need to take it seriously, in all seriousness, are u gonna risk your life and limb on an easily sinkable ship of trash crewed by people who prolly dont know shit about what theyre talking about? yay lets go prance around like kids in a pirate ship i patched together with glue and basic carpentry. then lets go sail unnoticed throughout the bays and rivers and raid the docks and ports.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 18, 2011)

this idea already ran its course. fun times were had for sure but i think its safe to say that its over and done with. unless someone else wants to try something similar.


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 16, 2014)

wow.. this thread was an awesome read.. just sucks the story just sorta ended like it did.


----------



## smk1620 (Apr 16, 2014)

yea no doubt.. the idea was there I was ready to ducktape 2 50 gallon barrels together with a broomstick and a pillow case and brave the open seas


----------



## jaws (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd be down to get a crew together and multiple boats if the idea is still alive.


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm always down for anything involving an adventure.


----------



## smk1620 (May 3, 2014)

fuck it lets do it lets rock n roll n get up with this shiit im all in n I got a road dog that's in too


----------



## tobepxt (May 5, 2014)

ahoy! anyone wanna jump on this?
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/free-sailboat-s-and-sailing-opportunity.19479


----------



## jaws (May 5, 2014)

tobepxt said:


> ahoy! anyone wanna jump on this?
> http://squattheplanet.com/threads/free-sailboat-s-and-sailing-opportunity.19479


I'm down, but I want be headed North for a bit. Got some exploring in the south to do.


----------



## that one guy (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, this is still around . . .


----------



## Durp (Jul 9, 2015)

Yo so how did this work out? I'm actually surprising my self and am doing well at learning to sail. I got a 26 ft that needs re rigged before hitting the ocean, but would prefer to find a boat to salvage and fix, then when ready move aboard and sell my current boat for a profit. Any tips on slavaging boats in the puget sound? Any other sailors in my neck of the sea want to link up and score some free boat gear at the least? Would love to find a 35 ft plus floating hull with good keel to rig as a junk and head into the sea twords russia.


----------



## that one guy (Jul 9, 2015)

This didn't go well for Diagaro, he underestimated the core drives of others.
The puget sound is a great place to do all this and that, though I'd keep away from the deep ocean until you know your meddle, the pacific is a vicious bitch, most of its shores are cliff side, its violent out there.
I'd just play with alaska, all the way to the Bering straight its like hitching highway 1 throguh california, little towns here and there, lots of work to be had if your a heaty individual lots of us kind of people just dying to do some thing different than fish and serve beer/steak to other seasonals.
I'll be headed north shortly, maybe you'd be open to a 6 pack and a tour of your digs.


----------



## landpirate (Jul 13, 2015)

I've just moved this thread over to the boat punk/sailing section. Seems to make more sense it being there.


----------



## Durp (Jul 16, 2015)

@that one guy Yup I plan on staying in protected waters until I have the boat rerigged to a Chinese junk (balanced lug) which will give the ability to handle all the sail work from the cockpit with the instintanious ability to reef easily or pull the whole damn sail down in a matter of seconds. Bermuda rigging is a lot more of a pia for cruising, and just plaing fucking dangerous with all the compounding compression forces from the stays and high undistributed load on the sails. Hit me up when your around this neck. Working right now to afford the whole refit of the boat, but after that's done casting off to freedom.


----------



## technotrash (Jul 23, 2015)

i've heard a saying before: "there's nothing more expensive than a free boat."


----------

